# Accuracy of 22a vs ruger mkIII



## pitmanr2003 (Feb 12, 2010)

Im looking for a pretty good sharp shooter. i want to know accuracy wise how close it is. I really like the feal of the smith vs ruger, but worried it wont be as accurate. Im looking for 7in barrel in one of the two. Also how much more accurate is the 7in vs 5in in either? seems like smaller barrel is easier to find which makes me wander if its just as accurate or close.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I find no difference in accuracy between our 22A and our MKIII Hunter. Considering how inexpensive the S&W was, I'm continually amazed at how well it performs.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Another one that's not expensive is the Beretta NEOS. You can get three different barrel lengths and can change them out in under a minute. I think they make them 4.5", 6" and 7". Each barrel comes with it's own rail too (for scope or red dot).


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok thanks, but i really dont like the looks of neos. a little too futuristic to me. So why is the s&w so much cheaper than ruger?


----------



## CB54 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just from my experience, but me and my daughter shot about 300 rounds, Walmart Cheap Federals, thru my Model 22A this past weekend without a hiccup. And the accuracy right out of the box was dead on a 15 yards without sitting on a sandbag.

The reason I went with the Smith was I noticed on the Outdoor Channel, some of the 22 shooters were using the Smith in the contests.

CountryBoy


----------



## wicastawakan (Jun 12, 2012)

You can buy the Ruger for less $ than the Smith here in Oklahoma. ??


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't speak for the accuracy of the Smith, as I haven't shot one, but I doubt that there would be a significant difference from a practical shooting perspective.

I have held both though (mine's a Mark II), and preferred the build quality of the steel and wood Ruger over the plastic of the Smith.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

I owned a 22A S&W, only problem was the Zero, The rear sight liked to move around.


----------



## PismoPat (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought an S&W 22a-1. The iron sights suck. You can't change them out. Black front and rear sights. Whiteout can help the front, but no help on the rear.


----------

